# Best GSD/Mal crosses?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

And what makes for a good cross?


One of my favorite police dogs was a KNPV import from adlerhorst, but it was obviously about half German Shepherd, I really liked it and would be open to one down the line


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Matt, glad to see you on the forum again. 

About your second question - I don't know. But concerning your first, it might be better to start asking who is known for using that combo in their breeding program and from there you might either be able to ask them directly or just check out the pedigrees of those dogs and whatever videos you find on line to form your own conclusions. Look at as many dogs as you can find though, not the one or two most impressive specimens.

Curiously enough, you can find a considerable degree of consistency in F1s if you know what you are doing/looking for. F2 offspring, depending how they are bred, can produce curious, and at times as good, if not better results. Not Mal/GSD but one of my dogs is an F2 and is easily better than the best dog in the F1 litter (her mother). Most notable trait as far as consistency was the orthopedic improvements throughout F1 and upward through F2, which was one of the primary reasons the cross was done to begin with.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't know my current PSD's pedigree but he is most definately a cross. He tested well and is in good health. That's all I needed to know. He's been on the road for 3 years now and is hot shizz at the moment. He finally has a clue. Very biddable and even tempered. We are producing a new video montage' for our department's K9 unit in the next 3 weeks. My dog is the only one that can be fully trusted around children....but always under a watchful eye of course. We have two other crosses as well. They are a little more rank but very good dogs. Both of those tested well. The one was sold by the import business that myself and a British citizen started here for a wealthy Brit wanting to get into K9 vending. Knowing the dogs' pedigree is plus but I don't let it influence my decisions. Actually, I'd rather not know.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Knowing the dogs' pedigree is plus but I don't let it influence my decisions. Actually, I'd rather not know.


 As long as Matt is looking for a young adult/adult, I'd agree completely. You're in a position where lineage doesn't need to influence your decision. However, your starting point is rather different than most. In your line of work the dog before you is all that matters. Since he didn't say either way, that leads me to believe he needs to work this from a different end of things.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

It appears he has got good info no matter which direction he goes.\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would think that those that do the cross on a regular basis put in as much thought to it as those wanting to breed good GSDs or Mals.


----------

